# New to Martial Arts and Site



## marysson (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello MartialTalk forum members...

I've started taking Tang Soo Do with my 5 year old son last week and we are really enjoying it so far.

I'm 32 and mainly started taking it with him for exercise, but I'm getting more interested with every class.  I'd like to learn some jujitsu as well for the ground game at some point.

Anyway, hello!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT and Enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Jan 31, 2007)

Greetings marysson and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~  Enjoy!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the place Marysson!
I hope you have a blast with TSD, it's a great art.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Carol (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello Marysson, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the board fellow Korean Martial Artist.  Have fun posting.   There are a ton of good folks on this board and great knowledge to draw from.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT, marysson, it's good to have you with us. This is a great place to find out almost anything you can think of to ask about your own MA, or anyone else's. Happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk! It's a great way to balance what you're now learning at the studio.


----------



## marysson (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  This place seems very friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome, Marysson. Keep training--will pay off for you and your son.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Skubysnak (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello MT Fans,

I'm not new to martial arts, but I'm new to this site.  Being in the Navy allows me to travel around the world, thus train around the world.  I'm a Wing Chun fighter by trade, but have trained BJJ and boxing.  I spent 4 years in the Philippines, but due to my super hectic schedule, I never trained.  Now I'm stationed in San Diego.  I was about to start MAA, but was rear ended and now my back is a bit weak.  Can't find any good Wing Chun schools or Knife training.  Anyone out there with some recommendations???

Skuby


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

